# Invasive Species Alert-Harsens Island



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I was up north last weekend and got a call from Harsens. It seems my brother discovered a seven foot boaconstrictor in the rafters of the family boathouse. It was as big around as his arm. I ordered it killed. 
Evidently he id'd on his Smartphone. In all my years up there I've never seen a snake in a tree so I believe it. Will update tomorrow with hopefully pictures.
They are wreaking havoc in the Everglades.


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow, now that'd make me crap my pants.

I do not think they can survive a MI winter. Im guessing a fresh release from an owner who did not realize how big they get.

BH


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Would make a nice trophy for the wall. How does one go about killing a snake that big?


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> Would make a nice trophy for the wall. How does one go about killing a snake that big?


Carefully


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Definitely not a invasive. Had to of been someone's pet that got loose or was set free intentionally. Our climate is to cold for them to survive in the winter.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Lol they won't do much up here like others have said they can't survive, so not really a huge deal


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

bowhunter19 said:


> Lol they won't do much up here like others have said they can't survive, so not really a huge deal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Well I disagree with you on the "HUGE" deal. A 7' boa in the rafters of my barn or garage would be a 7' huge deal! :lol: It would be a 6' 9" after I got done cutting the head off the serpent with my machete........... I don't mind snakes until they surprise me with their presents.........


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> would make a nice trophy for the wall. How does one go about killing a snake that big?



choot-it!!!! Lizbeth, choot-it!!!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

As Eino and Toivo would say, Holy Wah! Good lord man...what the hell are you growing down there on the island?

Yeah I would agree that it can't live outdoors in Michigan, but in your boathouse...yeah well I'd hate to be a mile out on Lake St. Clair and suddenly have that sucker pop it's head out in the boat!!! :yikes:


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

That would be an exciting find on the teal opener. Just think of the boots you could make out of that. Your brother is going to be all over the news once this gets out.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> Definitely not a invasive. .


Dang right its invasive ! It invaded the boat house ! There would be holes in the boat house till the dam thing was dead if it was in mine. YIKES ! I sure the hell am not getting close enough to it to whack its head off with a sword ! It is gonna get some buckshot !


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Bellyup said:


> Dang right its invasive ! It invaded the boat house ! There would be holes in the boat house till the dam thing was dead if it was in mine. YIKES ! I sure the hell am not getting close enough to it to whack its head off with a sword ! It is gonna get some buckshot !


Pansy D! :yikes: LOL

I'd whack its head right off!


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

A piece of pvc pipe with a slot cut in it with a 110 conibear. Place something warm in the back of it, either a mouse or even a handwarmer could do the trick


----------



## roadrunner8545 (Nov 8, 2011)

I thought I saw a few missing baby geese in the canals..... you keep that over on your island... I dont it hanging out in my boathouse....


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

This is how you deal with snakes.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> This is how you deal with snakes.


Could not agree with you more Caddis. 100%.


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

What? should have caught it and sold it....maybe worth about $500.00.
Could have covered some duck season cost


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

waxico said:


> I was up north last weekend and got a call from Harsens. It seems my brother discovered a seven foot boaconstrictor in the rafters of the family boathouse. It was as big around as his arm. I ordered it killed.
> Evidently he id'd on his Smartphone. In all my years up there I've never seen a snake in a tree so I believe it. Will update tomorrow with hopefully pictures.
> They are wreaking havoc in the Everglades.


 
I think the obvious solution is to just burn down the boathouse.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Duckhunter66 said:


> What? should have caught it and sold it....maybe worth about $500.00.
> Could have covered some duck season cost


That's what I was thinking!!! :lol:
That's just a baby! :lol:


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Got any pics yet?


----------

